# wlan netgear wg111v2 mit ubuntu



## bastel_wastel (3. Mai 2006)

Habe Ubunutu und einen WLAN dongle von Netgear wg111v2 und bin am verzweifeln. Krieg noch nicht mal die LED zum LEuchten. Hab folgendes probiert:

1.) habe zuerst mit ndiswrapper die win-treiber (inf und sys) eingebunden. bei modprobe ndiswrapper ist dann mein keyboard abgeschmiert aber wlan ging immer noch nicht.

2.) habe das gemacht was unter prism54.org steht (http://jbnote.free.fr/islsm/doku.php?id=driver:linux_driver) doch beim tla-update und make, bekomme ich nur fehlermeldungen und kann somit auch nichts kompilieren.

3.) habe es mit dem linux-ng-Paket und folgender Anleitung probiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/T-Sinus_111_data
Ich bekomme wieder Fehlermeldungen:
The cmd '1nxreq_ifstate' is invalid
und noch nen fehler bei prism2_usb und dann ist wieder das keyboard abgestürzt, wlan ging nicht und ich musste rechner neu starten.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2006)

Welche Version vom NDISWrapper hast Du? Aktuell duerfte 1.15 (vielleicht sogar schon 1.16, hatte vorgestern zuletzt geguckt) sein. Ich musste erst bis (ich mein es war) 1.4 warten bis ich keine Kernel-Panic beim laden des Moduls bekam.
Vielleicht hilft Dir eine neuere Version. Je nachdem welche Version Du gerade nutzt musst Du nach der Installation des neuen NDISWrappers auch den Windows-Treiber nochmal entfernen und neu installieren muessen. Ich glaube ab 1.5 hat sich irgendwas bei der Speicherung der Informationen ueber den Treiber geaendert was nicht kompatibel zur vorherigen Methode war.


----------



## bastel_wastel (3. Mai 2006)

Ich hab ndiswrapper mit apt-get installiert. Vor kurzem. Wie finde ich die Version heraus?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2006)

*ndiswrapper -v* sollte da zum Erfolg fuehren.


----------



## alois (3. Mai 2006)

Prism-Treiber sind doch im Kernel integriert oder nicht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2006)

Ach so, ganz ueberlesen, dass das Ding 'nen Prism-Chip hat.
Ja, die sind im Kernel drin, jedoch anscheinend nicht fuer USB-Dongles sondern nur fuer PCI- und PCMCIA-Karten.


----------



## bastel_wastel (3. Mai 2006)

ndiswrapper -v funktioniert komischwerweise nicht.

Ist das ndiwrapper was ich über apt-get bekomme, vielleicht kein gutes?

Hab grad versucht ndiswrapper von sourceforge zu installieren, aber beim make bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen:

root@Bastistation:/tmp/ndiswrapper-1.15# make
make -C driver
make[1]: Gehe in Verzeichnis »/tmp/ndiswrapper-1.15/driver«
make[1]: stat:/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/.config: Zu viele Ebenen aus symbolischen Links
Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build;
  give the path to kernel build directory with
  KBUILD=<path> argument to make
make[1]: *** [prereq_check] Fehler 1
make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis »/tmp/ndiswrapper-1.15/driver«
make: *** [all] Fehler 2


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2006)

Schau mal in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386 ob es dort den Link *build* gibt und ob der nicht vielleicht in's Nirwana fuehrt.
2.6.12 ist auch die Kernel-Version die grad bei Dir laeuft, richtig?


----------



## bastel_wastel (3. Mai 2006)

Richtig. Das ist die Version auf meinem System.

build ist ein link zu /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-386

soll das so sein, dass /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-386 gar nich existiert? /usr/src ist bei mir leer.

im Wiki von ndiswrapper steht, ich soll folgenden Link erstellen:

ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build

aber wie gesagt in usr/src ist nichts drin.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2006)

In /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-10-386 sollten eigentlich die Quellen zu Deinem Kernel liegen.


----------



## bastel_wastel (3. Mai 2006)

komisch. Da ist aber nichts.

Und nun 

:-(


----------



## alois (3. Mai 2006)

Kernel-Quellen installieren ;-)

apt-get install kernel-source-`uname -r`


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2006)

Musst Du Dir diese besorgen.
Wie das bei einem APT-basierten System geht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen da ich nur mal kurz zum angucken Debian drauf hatte aber nie wirklich damit gearbeitet hab.


----------

